

Google Adwords: the reality - Ztrain
http://mybizexperiment.blogspot.com/2007/09/google-adwords-results-after-one-month.html

======
rrival
$50 is not enough to even begin to know what you're doing with Adwords. Read
"Winning Results with Google AdWords" by Andrew Goodman and put it to work
with a reasonable budget.

